# How to make fake mold



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Help, I'm looking to find out a good way to make real looking mold (all colors) for part of my haunt. Any help and or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

We've used this method and it works great! *Tombstone Moss*


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

slcjeeper said:


> We've used this method and it works great! *Tombstone Moss*


That might just work. Thank you


----------

